# Treadmills for Dogs



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I have seen pictures on this forum of people that have thier dogs on a treadmill. After looking around on the web and ebay I found that the cheapest one I saw was around $600.
Wondering if I just couldn't get a treadmill from Wally World for a couple of hundred and make it work. I would probably have to get one with adjustable speed settings.
If you use one of these please tell me what you have...thanks


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

that would work, the thing about some of the treadmills that people use for their dogs is that the dog supplies the power to turn it, they are tethered to an overhead bar attached to the mill and they actually turn the belt, they are refered to as carpet mills. 
Grand Carpet Mill - furniture quality exercise treadmills for dogs!


something like this, i know they aren't cheap, but there are plans to make them yourself if you're handy Carpet Mill Plans. My mom uses a normal treadmill for her JRT, and Taffy stays on it for about 45 minutes at a good pace :lol: It just takes longer to tire them out with traditional ones.

We've thought about getting the plans for this for our boy but I don't know if he would even work on it... :lol:

hope this helps


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Check craigslist. You should be able to find a cheap one there.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Tobi said:


> that would work, the thing about some of the treadmills that people use for their dogs is that the dog supplies the power to turn it, they are tethered to an overhead bar attached to the mill and they actually turn the belt, they are refered to as carpet mills.
> Grand Carpet Mill - furniture quality exercise treadmills for dogs!
> 
> 
> ...



I just purchased one of these carpit mills. Funny, all the ads I see have bull dogs on the ads, as mine isn't a bull dog I hope she likes it anyway.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> I just purchased one of these carpit mills. Funny, all the ads I see have bull dogs on the ads, as mine isn't a bull dog I hope she likes it anyway.


I know of one guy from another forum his 2 pugs share one of the big ones!!! they just go bananas together on it!!! :lol:

I'm not sure why it's always Bully owners, probably because they are the most destructive when not tired!! but I really hope yours benefits from it! we might require video of her on it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Its always Bullies on the Carpet mills because they were for a long time and still are associated with training dogs for fighting. Not to say that everyone uses them for that, but that's the Reputation i have seen associated with them. I looked into treadmills awhile back for my dogs and through my research i found mostly 2 types of Mills. The carpet mill and the Slat mill. I believe the difference between the two is the carpet mill is designed for short work outs with resistance to build muscle (sort of like weight training for dogs), while the slat mill is more of a cardio type work out focusing on a low resistance, but longer work out (mostly to build endurance and tire out the dog). Most people would prefer the the slat design simply because there is less strain on the dog. One concern with "people" treadmills is the length of the running surface. If its too Short to could effect the dogs run, which i guess could cause problems later on. 

YouTube - ‪THE RETURN‬‏


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Bessie7o7 said:


> Its always Bullies on the Carpet mills because they were for a long time and still are associated with training dogs for fighting. Not to say that everyone uses them for that, but that's the Reputation i have seen associated with them. I looked into treadmills awhile back for my dogs and through my research i found mostly 2 types of Mills. The carpet mill and the Slat mill. I believe the difference between the two is the carpet mill is designed for short work outs with resistance to build muscle (sort of like weight training for dogs), while the slat mill is more of a cardio type work out focusing on a low resistance, but longer work out (mostly to build endurance and tire out the dog). Most people would prefer the the slat design simply because there is less strain on the dog. One concern with "people" treadmills is the length of the running surface. If its too Short to could effect the dogs run, which i guess could cause problems later on.
> 
> YouTube - ‪THE RETURN‬‏



This is what I had in mind: 

YouTube - ‪Streetfighter dog on carpet mill #2‬‏


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I know of one guy from another forum his 2 pugs share one of the big ones!!! they just go bananas together on it!!! :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure why it's always Bully owners, probably because they are the most destructive when not tired!! but I really hope yours benefits from it! we might require video of her on it!!!! :biggrin:


YouTube - ‪bull terrier treadmill‬‏


----------

